# The Lancia Delta Integrale Gets Some Lovin By Autobrite!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Recently we had the opportunity to Clean and Polish a glorious Lancia Delta Integrale. After discussing the Enhancement Detail with our client we were set to work on this master piece! A truly awesome car and we were very happy with the results. My Detailing buddys (Clive & Stephen) worked hard to bring the amazing gloss back to life on the Delta - Cheers fellas! :thumb:

The paint was thin on this car - very thin so caution was needed and not to mention it was single stage paint also:doublesho, so our new fine finishing polish was used on a new High Definition Pad. Some areas they were reading only 70 Microns!:doublesho

Some new Autobrite Products were used in this detail such as one of our new Machine Polishes, a new Metal Polish and some of our favourites from the Autobrite collection. Anyway im rambling on, have a look at our photos at this beautiful car and any comments appreciated!

Oh and a big Hi from my Penny too, im sure you will see her among the pictures :wave:


















































































































































































































































































































































































































​
There is a few photos here - we simply could not resist the clicking of the camera
Thanks for looking!

Regards Mark, Stephen & Clive:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work guys


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Minted motor there good work!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys thanks a lot!
thats my dream car since i was 5 years old.
a real blast to the past the way you gave her live again!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

iconic. great job :thumb: with the paint that thin i bet you had your kid gloves on.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

shouldve took some more pics lol

whats that your using on the engine hoses and stuff


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That look's auto brite *drum* bad dum tish:thumb: 
Got a new worker guys?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

some nice work there boys
on a classic iconic motor

thanks

Mark
whats the difference between 

trim and tyre gel & bubblegum trim,,is it just ones a gel etc


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow great work top car


----------



## pastymaster (Feb 12, 2012)

Great job and really nice car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there guys :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

aha that brings back memories ...worked on them things for years, top work there


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks very good indeed.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

looks fantastic, still one of my favourite cars ever, great job


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

love the car ,i had 2 of the 1.6 hf turbos back in the day,nice gloss boys


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning work , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

I have seen a few of these come through our workshop recently, they are growing on me quickly.... Love the lines and performance....

That example looks an absolute gem and fantastic after the work done - top work as ever chaps....:argie::thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work there guys :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

great work,what a car!


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Saw this in the flesh yesterday, such a glossy finish and the noise it made. Wow!


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
amazing!:detailer::detailer::detailer:
top work on a top motor!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

steve from wath said:


> some nice work there boys
> on a classic iconic motor
> 
> thanks
> ...


Yes Steve, the difference is the "Gel" consistency, however the Gel is more durable on tyres we find. Its personal preference really, some people like the liquid and some like the gel, its great on plastics and all rubber too.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

great job on a fantastic car


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Red=Red...nice...like the tyre dresser a lot


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work on a classic. Check through pics Registration blanked on most but clearly shown on others?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there Mark , one those hot hatches from the eighties which gave VW Golf a run for it's money 

This was the bad hatch of those days and it delivered in terms of performance
:thumb:

Mario  *


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome motor would love to own and drive one..sheer legend!!!..awesome job thanks for sharing...:thumb:


----------



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Mark and all at Autobrite. Really very pleased with the results and the whole process and service from start to finish. Shame it was raining when i picked it up but its back to looking its best and tucked under a cover in the garage.

If anyone Is coming here next weekend

http://www.raceretro.com/

Come and see the car on the Club Lancia Sport stand.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

What a stunning car, One of my all time favourates.
It would defiantely be in my ultimate car collection. 

I love the eighties styling of cars, 
They were designed for a purpose and to look good, not for pedestrian crash test results or wind tunnel testing.

I have a strange liking for box wheel arches.

I recently had a customer bring a blue 16v evolution into our dealership for some work and it was in a sad state of neglect, dents all over, corrosion holes in the floors, severe moss build up on the door seals and panel joints etc and the paint was very scabby and heavily scratched,
It was a shame to see such an iconic car it such poor condition.

Its nice to see an owner spending the money to keep their car at its best.

Excellent work guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

andy-integrale said:


> Thanks Mark and all at Autobrite. Really very pleased with the results and the whole process and service from start to finish. Shame it was raining when i picked it up but its back to looking its best and tucked under a cover in the garage.
> 
> If anyone Is coming here next weekend
> 
> ...


Many thanks Andy! It really was a pleasure to work on such a iconic and awesome car, if i do get chance i may pop up to the show next week.

All the best!

Regards mark:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning. what a car


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I too was one of the fortunate few that managed to see this classic beast in the flesh yesterday :thumb:, shame we didn't get our paws on it as part of the basics course yesterday. :lol:

Sounded Awesome when the owner came to pick it up . Can only dream of ever owning one of these beauties.


----------



## HOTDOG73 (Apr 11, 2010)

My dream car ! has and allways will be. What a cool car


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys - appreciated! :thumb:

We loved this car and i do remember it well in the rally stages etc. One day just one day i will have one!!

I miss it already :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

For all you Lancia Delta fans have a look at this!






:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just one word "WOW" :thumb:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Those pics look cracking, really wish i could have had a better look on Saturday, absolutely stunning car!!!


----------



## stav46 (Apr 19, 2010)

I had 1 of these when I was 21, it was my dream car so had to own 1, would love another again, *goes and searches tinterweb*


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll bring my own coffee


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome !!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

great results on an epic car



andy-integrale said:


> Shame it was raining when i picked it up but its back to looking its best and tucked under a cover in the garage.
> .


what no beading pics or sheeting vids??


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

*Andy*,

Glad you loved the result! It was a pure heaven when Mark called and said he had something I might find a pleasure to work on!

And boy when we saw those paint readings, pleasure wasn't the feeling running through our veins as we started the polishers up!

Fantastic challenge, would have loved to have chased out every mark, but at the depth (I don't think 'depth' is the right word!), it would have been more than madness to try!

*Mark*, thanks for that call!

Best Regards Gents :thumb:
Clive.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah, the car we spoke about.
Nice to see it on here


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Proper classic motor, always loved the martini ones. 

Great work AutoBrite, serious snow foaming! Looks amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Many thanks guys!!

Tim it certainly was buddy, thanks for the chat by the way


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Think l've just done a sex wee.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

Amazing job, that car is automotive porn:argie:


----------



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice to see a great car like that brought back to life 

Nice work.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

One of my all time fave cars, especially the Evo models. Nice to see one on here. I had a 1600 GTie years ago


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, that looks amazing :O


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

One of the most iconic rally cars ever! Great work! :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a stunning finish. This car is amazing!!! :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job guys on a stunning classic

Baz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Many thanks guys!

Appreciate your comments:thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great car, great work!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Such a stunning motor.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

yum, simply yum. Integrale is next on my list of cars I want to own, I have had Mk2 escort and 205 gti - I think I may struggle to get my mitts on an Integrale though, I can always dream......


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cracking Job on what is the best WRC ever what a machine that was


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks absolutely fantastic, the results are superb, looks better than new:thumb:. Owned a yellow EVO 11 back in 2005, wish I never of sold it, such great cars...


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Rare beast and great job.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Loving the work and the car! :thumb:


----------



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

The car is now on stand along with some Lancia greats!

Looking forward to joining it at Race Retro this weekend.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunning.
Like a good many others - I love those cars!


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL, this car is so fast, it looks like its doing 20kph even when its, err, standing still!!!.....

Seriously though. WOW, those are really iconic cars in any condition but that is transformed! Lovely job sir.

I like seeing the refining and perfection making of an already new car but these 'clasic' car details are epic.

Detritus.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

andy-integrale said:


> The car is now on stand along with some Lancia greats!
> 
> Looking forward to joining it at Race Retro this weekend.


Looking great Andy! Have a great weekend and sure does look exciting there with some stunning motors! Dont forget more pics.

Regards Mark


----------



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Mark, have taken the flyers and will stick some under the wiper and on our info table.


----------



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

Here you go Mark. Photos as requested. Lots of great feedback at the weeknd about the car and its condition. People couldnt believe I actually used it!










































And we even made the top 10 highlights of Race Retro in Classic and Sports Car

http://www.classicandsportscar.com/news/classic-car-events/top-10-highlights-of-race-retro


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Andy,

Glad it was such a successful day (have taken a look at the link) - disappointed I couldn't move an appointment I had Saturday morning otherwise would have offered to have driven to the show and given it a quick dust off for you so I could have seen the results of Stephen, Mark and mine machining efforts again! Of course wearing my Autobrite top!

Fantastic stuff though, really pleased it looked so well and got into the 10 highlights of Race Retro :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a quick update.... Car is featured in a pure driving experiences write up in Septembers Issue of Classic and Sportscar

Its out now....


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning, intergrale's look awesome


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful!.......that is for me the 'one that got away'. Owned lots of performance cars in my younger days but never one of these. Look better now than when they did originally. Stood the test of time that design.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a propa job on a propa motor:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. a proper classic with proper performance and I just adore the original interior. The dash and original momo is pure pleasure to see. awesome thread.:thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my! that is sweeet  Great work guys, from crusty to lusty! 
Theres a guy near me with one of these, it definitely needs some AB lovin 

Ta!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

glorious!!!!

Before I opened the post I thought I hope it's a red un :argie:

Amazing car :thumb:


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

you sure brought this one back to life, looks amazing :thumb:


----------

